# singer merritt 9608



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Saw one of these today in a thrift store. Anyone know about them. It looked like it maybe a 3/4 size. Has the free arm with a removable sleeve, but the sleeve was made of plastic. 

I've never heard of it but frome the looks it may be from the '60s.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have one but the model is 8734. I like it fine. Son got it for me and like you I had never heard of one before. Not a heavy machine like the older Singers but seems to be a nice machine. Not sure of the vintage tho.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This one was 35.00, I think it was a little high and wouldn't feel right about trying to talk them down. It is a thrift store that helps people who are down on their luck.


----------

